
Show HN: Mark Zuckerburg's House testimony alongside FB stock information - tareqak
https://www.twitch.tv/tareqak
======
tareqak
Today's stream info:

April 11, 2018 Starts: 10:00 AM EDT

House stream (via YouTube):
[https://energycommerce.house.gov/hearings/facebook-
transpare...](https://energycommerce.house.gov/hearings/facebook-transparency-
use-consumer-data/)

Supporting documents from the House stream link:

Witness statement:
[http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-...](http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-115-IF00-Wstate-
ZuckerbergM-20180411.pdf)

Witness invitation:
[http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-...](http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-115-IF00-Wstate-
ZuckerbergM-20180411-SD001.pdf)

Truth in Testimony and CV:
[http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-...](http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-115-IF00-TTF-
ZuckerbergM-20180411.pdf)

Hearing Notice:
[http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-...](http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-115-IF00-20180411-SD001.pdf)

Background Memo:
[http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-...](http://docs.house.gov/meetings/IF/IF00/20180411/108090/HHRG-115-IF00-20180411-SD002.pdf)

TradingView link:
[https://www.tradingview.com/chart/nbgSpMxx/](https://www.tradingview.com/chart/nbgSpMxx/)

Other streams:

[https://www.twitch.tv/washingtonpost](https://www.twitch.tv/washingtonpost)

A bunch of others on YouTube.

